# I now have my own online cupcake store!!



## MoreCupcakesPlease (Sep 20, 2010)

For the past two long months, my boyfriend and I have been working *very hard* finishing up on our online cupcake store. Just this week we finally got it up and running and I couldn't be more thrilled!! I spent so much time writing everything for the site, coming up with recipes, etc. My boyfriend, who has been with me on this since the first day I brought it up, put so much of his own time and effort into the site. When everyone else said I couldn't do it, he stuck by me and told me I could. Another great reason why I love him!! Anyways, I have yet to get my first order but that's okay because I'm sticking to my guns and not getting my hopes down. We put so much effort into this it would be pointless to turn back now.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, congrats on you new business. For me, I'm planning also making a business online but,
not yet sure what it would be.


----------

